# Abandoned IUI Costs



## lbsly (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi all,

First time poster here.

I'm currently on day 3 of Clomid for my first medicated IUI cycle. Going back to my clinic on Friday to see how follicles are doing. Having read a lot on here, I'm now concerned about just how long and difficult it can be to even get to the insemination!

My question is, if a cycle is abandoned because of too many/too few follicles, do clinics still charge the full amount? I've paid for sperm and IUI procedure and I'm assuming I can save the sperm for the next round but what about the IUI costs?

I hate that money is a factor in all this!

Thanks in advance.
x


----------



## Elerifairy (Jan 19, 2014)

Hey, I know all clinics are different but I'm at Care Nottingham, one egg is the aim with upto 3 being okay. Over 3 they would cancel and would get a small refund (iui costs £800ish would get about 300 back) this is because of the scans and bloods etc that you will have had. Don't stress ahead of time, it's not usual for them to cancel and have even seen others here where their clinic have been able to do a follicle reduction before the iui x


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Try not to worry as majority of ladies do get to insemination. Your clinic could tell you the percentage there that don't. I think the stats for failed cycles for your clinic will also be on HFEA website. From what I recall its about 3% chance so really very small.

Again if worst happens costs varies from clinic to clinic but you won't normally be charged full amount. You'll have to pay for scans had but not transfer. Again this is something your clinic should have on its website and in paperwork given to you.


Get that positive head out and start finding reasons to smile and laugh (meet with friends, watch funny film etc) as those positive sensations zooming around your body will be great help.
Any fertility treatment isn't guarenteed but right now there's as much reason to believe it will work as that it won't. You don't say why you're having IUI but hopefully you will won't need too many cycles before hitting the jackpot.

Smile and believe


----------



## lbsly (Dec 3, 2015)

Thank you both, that is so reassuring to hear.  I feel like I've been chucked so much info over the last few weeks and have taken it all in my stride until this week when I feel a bit over whelmed.

My wife and I have only just started on this journey and, although I have PCOS, I have no reason to believe I can't get pregnant so you're right, I need to stay positive and just keep living my life which is pretty lovely even without a little bubba.

Thank you xxx


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Normal to fear the worst and worry.
Hope scan & cycle go well x


----------

